# Vergleich zwischen Java und PHP!



## Duky (27. September 2004)

Hi ich will eine Wissenschaftlich Arbeit schreiben Und deswegen brauch ich eure Meinung uzwar !

1.Welche Programimersprache finden Sie Effinzienter in den Funktionen wie Chat,Gästebuch und Forum
2. Welche Programmiersprache ist einfacher fuer Anfänger und Warum
3.Mitwelcher Programmiersprache Programmieren sie lieber?


----------



## Tim C. (27. September 2004)

Such dir lieber ein anderes Thema für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit.

weil
1) Die Beantwortung aller drei von dir gestellter Fragen rein subjektiv ist und
2) man Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleicht. PHP ist eine weborientierte Scriptsprache und Java eine Plattformunabhängige objektorientierte Programmiersprache, die *u.a.* auch im Web eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Duky (27. September 2004)

naja die sollen ja auch subjektiv sein ok also beantworte sie bitte denn es ist ja eine Umfrage.
Und natuerlich meine ich das aufs WEb bezogene mit JAva.
Ok thx


----------



## Christian Fein (27. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Duky _
> *naja die sollen ja auch subjektiv sein ok also beantworte sie bitte denn es ist ja eine Umfrage.
> Und natuerlich meine ich das aufs WEb bezogene mit JAva.
> Ok thx *



Das sind immer noch äpfel und Birnen. Weil selbst wenn mann fürs Web programmiert, einen komplett anderen Weg geht als mit PHP.

Aber deine 3 Fragen kann ich dir dennoch beantworten:

1) PHP
2) PHP
3) Java

zu 1) Für kleine Webprojekte wie das von dir genannte ist Java oftmals ein Overkill, sprich die Vorteile von Java gegenüber PHP wachsen mit der grösse des Projektes.

zu 2) Java J2EE programmierung ist komplex. Mann benötigt nicht nur allgemeine Kentnisse der Sprache Java sondern muss sich auch mit dem Threadingmodel von Servlets rumschlagen, bzw der neuen Tags von JSP oder / und zusätzlich Frameworks wie Struts und JSF kennen, um die Vorteile von Java im Web auspielen zu können.

3) PHP ist langweilig, und unelegant.


----------



## Christoph Bichlmeier (27. September 2004)

Da muss ich mich Tim Commans in allen Punkten anschließen, auch nach Deiner Richtigstellung. Der Vergleich zwischen "Web"-Java und PHP ist immer noch einer zwischen Äpfel und Birnen. Weil die Sprachen als solches ein ganz anderes Designziel verfolgen. Java ist eine ausgewachsene Sprache, die auch als Servlet oder JSP die gesamte Palette an Methoden zur Verfügung hat, während PHP allein auf auf den Homepage-Bereich zugeschneidert ist. Deswegen heißt es ja auch "Hypertext Preprocessor". Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was an so einer Arbeit "wissenschaftlich" sein soll. Das Thema erscheint mir mehr als trivial.


----------



## Duky (27. September 2004)

ich danke euch mehr wollte ich net wissen einfach nur eure Meinung fuer eine Umfrage hoffe noch weitere Posten ihre Meinung.*thx*


----------

